
Why We Need Web Apps on the Desktop - dshah
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/why_we_need_web_apps_on_the_desktop.php
======
pxlpshr
Good article.

We recently decided to move to AIR/Flex as jQuery and the like was
insufficient in providing a true event-driven experience for the multiplayer
technology we're developing. Flex/AIR handles the presentation layer a lot
better than jQuery, lets us rapidly develop and prototype, and allows for a
secured XMPP data path.

For interacting with users in real-time, traditional web technology just
doesn't cut it I'm afraid... especially for gamers. The amount of HTTP polling
necessary to replicate XMPP's inherent functionality creates ungodly amounts
of lag on both the browser and their internet connection...

Side note: hooked on Twitter simply because of Twhirl.

~~~
wmf
Why did you choose XMPP over RTMP?

~~~
pxlpshr
it's more versatile for our needs as our technology is not limited to
AIR/Flex/Adobe; it once ran through AJAX and IRC/AIM bots. And, we may combine
the benefits of a flash media server in the near future... you could say we're
still experimenting. This is web 3.0 territory we're talking about here... :P

Look for our tech in Quake Live, a free web-based version of Quake, if happen
to be a gamer. It's coming soon...

------
jamesbritt
What makes something a Web app?

Is it (not) simply the ability to fetch and post data via HTTP?

~~~
wmf
In this case, they're talking about apps that were designed to present their
UI inside a browser.

